# SA Progress Thread



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

I was always afraid even to look up a doctor to ask for medication. Just looked up one and i will go there for an appointment on monday.

Also i found, it helps to plan social activities or any events really, beforehand. Otherwise, you will always put off what you wanted to do forever and ever, cause you "dont have time" to look it up.
Just decide on a date and do it.

I will probably talk about lifestyle changes as well. I think there are very good resources on that in this forum as well.

This thread is very good to pin down and categorize all the knowledge out there. Not sure how often it will be updated, but if it gets updated frequently, it would certainly mean that I am making progress.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

Another note: 
I think its important to be aware of the SA. every time im afraid of something, it means that i probably should do it. i wonder if the SA will disappear if i do that more and more?


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

There are basically two things to tackle(no idea if there is more):
-to stop seeking approval
-to do the thing we are afraid of

..and to recognize these situations and make it a habit


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

Talked to my neighbor and noticed how tense I was cause of anxiety. I started to think to myself (stop seek approval) and i notice a change in attitude and a deepening of voice(lol).

Also after i talk to someone i notice how i always wonder what they think of me after the conversation. I think it is good practice to just stop that train of thought. Just stop, whenever it appears, whenever you are thinking about the opinion of someone else about you.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

A note about family circumstances.
Lets say your family is super shy, they are hardly outgoing with other people. Does that mean that you cant be outgoing, or else your family would feel uncomfortable? If you bring in outgoing people into your live, how will they feel? Does it hold you back? You might be unconsciously holding yourself back with that.
I think its time to step out and be confident. 
Confident about building connections with confident people.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

Going for sports today. i notice anciety in the most tiny of things, like constantly scanning for possibility of crowds. for example i would see how many bicycles are outside, so i hope itsn ot too crowded...
but beeing conscious of that, i can fix the train of thought.
inside the gym i again pay attention to what ppl think. after stopping that thought, i feel a sense of freedom in my actions.
another thing i notice, if you stop being dependant on other peoples opinion, all of them kind of become on the same level with you. you kind of dont judge them anymore and accept them how they are. i think that is a result of not seeking approval.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

note: i think to overcome anxiety means to have the right mindset and make it a habit.
not speaking about physical symptoms, as i think they are harder to get rid off.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

So i feel really uncomfortable about going to the doctor at the moment. i feel kind of hazy, like in a unreal state. similar to before events that im stronglyafraid of. 
I will decide to embrace that feeling and try to create many situations like this, so it becomes a part of me.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just went to the doctor. Overall i feel very happy about it, it hopefully marks the beginning of a recovery.
In the city train i notice my anxiety again as physical symptoms. i wonder if taking meds for physical symptoms will actually help me with these situations. i dont think they will help in the long run. the doctor said, to avoid anxiety, it means to socialize more. 
If i socialize more, are the situations in the city tram become better? I hope so. I think its about -feeling- integrated, instead of isolated.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

I just read some news on a newssite. Suddenly I got an idea:
If negative news can cause anxiety in ones mind(i.e. reports of accidents), then positive thoughts/experiences must unevitably lead to more optimistic thinking. 
Imagining positive outcomes will counteract your anxiety, whereas imagining negative outcomes will increase anxiety.

Going to see how applicable it is. I think im on the right track, as there are some videos that talk about it on youtube i think. also there is a subcategory for that on this forum.

Im rather excited about this idea. It could radically change my way of life. I notice how i have negative thoghts all the time. How FREE would i be, if i only had positive thoughts?


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

Instead of imagining that THEY think bad of you, imagine that they think good of you(hes so cool, i kind of like him, cool guy brah). Especially while you are talking with someone!


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

ok so went to the gym again. feeling kind of anxious in the beginning. i exercised deep breathing techniques. overall im very optimistic. i feel overall more confident with deep breathing. after exhaling, it feels like my body looses all tension. it feels very liberating. 
the key is to inhale the most you can, and exhale everything you have. thats how i do it. another key is to not stop breathing in so called "panic attacks" for example when you look at someone. continue breathing out and breath in deeply.
i can now be confident without having a high state of anxiety, in which im looking for another peoples "approval"

on another note im getting vitamin b12 injections from the doctor now, hope it will help with my overall condition.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Breathing*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRIV2R3jzaQ#t=279

so basically this video says, that exhaling will loose the tension in the shoulders etc. 
also notice that he talks about belly breathing. if you normally breath, you breath with the belly. you can see that by normally breathing having your hand on the belly. 
so chest breathing is not a natural way of breathing. i had the problem of looking kind of retarded breathing from the chest. i will see how or if this belly breathing helps. 
if not, i will stick to what works.

also dont breathe too quickly or you will yawn lol.

he talks also about habit and repitition. its very important to make repeat it and repeat it.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

lowering general anxiety means to accept the anxiety and do it anyway.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

when you exhale properly, you use a deeper voice to pronounce your sentences, thus making you appear more confident. 
so i would say, that exhaling properly makes you not only more confident in your mind, but also by automatically more confident on the outside cause of the deeper voice sideeffect.
notice how when your voice is super squeaky, you are talking with a lot of air in your lungs/belly(?). so pay attention to that.


----------



## kewlguy93 (Jul 31, 2013)

*in the city*

large crowds, some places im afraid of of going to. stop thinking and deep breathing help decreasing anxiety. remember the feeling of being carefree instead of the always worrying mind with that immense burden.


----------

